# Quarantine Pt (Sydney Harbour) 23/03/07



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm thinking of heading out to the wave marker at Quarantine Pt tomorrow (Friday) morning for a last stab at the kingies. All welcome for an early start. Does anyone know whether the Little Manly ramp has reopened after its renovations yet? If not, I'll probably go from Balmoral at around 0500 and troll on the way over (loving the Turbo fins). I'm hoping to be at the marker before first light. Bring squid.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

boat ramp is closed but u can still launch from the beach


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

i was going to fish long reef but i think it might be wind effected.
if i go the harbour i will go from little manly.
what time will you be on and off the water?
unfortunately i do not have any squid
what do you think of our chances?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

are you coming too Kraley?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

are you coming too Kraley?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to try Balmoral tomorrow (23/3) morning. Not sure what time yet as I haven't been out in a while in the morning and don't know when the sun comes up (will check).

I'll probably try and get there about 1/2 hr before sun up. Will give the new turbo fins a go plus I got a bag full of new gear compliments of workmates.

Maybe I'll see a couple of you out there.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The beach at Little Manly is only accessible by stairs at the moment isn't it? I'll head over from Balmoral - should get to the marker at around 0600.

wigg, there are kingfish there, whether you can take one home is another matter.

onemorecast, I'll see you down there.

Ken, you're a piker :wink: .


----------

